

Ask HN: HN Parents - Rate my content marketing / customer development - hart

I've posted before about an app we're working on--basically a personalized risk management and preparation app. We've decided our best customer segment for early adopters would be tech-savvy parents.<p>I thought it'd be neat to challenge HN to 1) see if our app is findable and 2) see if our unique value proposition is clear and understandable to our target segment.<p>So, with that, the app is called <i></i>RiskRef<i></i>. Have we done a good enough job promoting it thus far (i.e., Can you find it without me pointing you to it)?<p>And, once found, do you understand what problems its solving and how it's unique (i.e., the unique value proposition)?<p>Thanks for participating in this little game! I'm sure we'll learn a lot if you can find and understand the app. Also, if you're interested in doing some problem / solution interviews as a tech-savvy parent, please message me your email and we'll follow up!<p>This community is awesome, I've learned so much lurking here. Happy to finally post something.
======
dadads
I went to <http://riskref.com> and I think I found the right site (based on
your description of it).

However, after looking at the site I found the description of the service a
little vague. I'm not entirely sure if "life-changing disasters" refers to
things like earthquakes/tornadoes, stolen identities, or perhaps car
accidents?

I basically didn't understand what you are trying to do, and all I see is an
e-mail entry form which I'm hesitant to fill-in (because I don't know what I'm
signing up for).

~~~
hart
Glad you found the site. Your feedback is immensely helpful! We've been
struggling a bit by being too general. I think I need to revise the language
to be more focused for the tech-savvy parent segment that we're targeting as
our early adopters.

Your feedback makes it clear that our current iteration lacks proper customer
segment focus and doesn't sell the benefits well enough to compel you to take
a chance on signing up.

Thanks for this valuable insight, dadads.

